# 3 days post 3dayet - should I have cramps/bleeding?



## 1981LM (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi! I had one fresh 3 day embryo transferred Monday 4/4. I know it's only Thursday but I keep reading about ladies having cramping and bleeding about now which would be a promising sign. Is anyone else at same stage as me? Can anyone who got a BFP remember how many days after 3day embryo transfer they 1st had cramping or bleeding? Just want re-assurance that it's ok not to have noticed anything yet xxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi 

well done on being PUPO

I had a 2 day transfer not 3 but i had cramping on days 8-10 and then a bleed on day 11/12

Embies implant from day 5-12 so i guess its perfectly normal not to have either the bleeding or the cramps

Wishing a BFP for you

Em


----------



## chkymoo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi I had two 2d grade 1 fresh on the 1st  so today is day 6pt,, I have a really strong feeling that it has not worked think it's my way of self defense.. I have been having loads of little twinges and pains in the ovaries I also am very still bloated. I do keep a little hope around me and am going to try not do any tests till next week,,, this is my 3rd IV/ICSI.. KEPPING FINGERS CROSSED FOR YOU ALL TOO


----------



## 1981LM (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for your replies! I ended up having quite sharp twinge like pain down my left side for a few hours today, also been tender there when I bend or stand up. A little worried incase its an infection from where they took my eggs. Hopefully it's a good sign but you never know...... best of luck to you all. Keep me updated xx


----------



## chkymoo (Sep 20, 2007)

YEAH  I been getting sharp pains when going from sitting to standing if i move to quick, and during the night as I am a very restless sleeper. I did get a UTI the day after transfer and reluctantly had to go on antibiotic which really concerned me, but again it;s just a waiting game, a verrrry lonnng waiting game.. good luck xx


----------



## Liffy (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey 1981, I am in exactly same situation. Had 2 Embryos transferred on Monday (4th) on fresh cycle too. I am not feeling anything yet (but am kinda hoping to! Just something!!) bar feeling bloated still. Then again, perhaps its just too early...

Hope you get some cramps (gee! Who would have thought we'd ever be wanting pain?!) soon. Keep me posted. 

Liffy x


----------



## 1981LM (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks Liffy! Keep me posted on yourself too! Hoping we get some excitement soon. Everyone who has replied - thanks and keep us updated xxx


----------

